# Stressed out mothers 'are more likely to have girls'



## urbangirl (Jul 28, 2010)

So, guys, if you want a boy do your share of the chores!!

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/health/article-2049938/Stressed-mothers-juggling-home-work-love-lives-likely-girls.html

/links


----------

